# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Полный сценарий для ЖЕНСКОЙ компании (на  Новый год, 8 марта) "В  джазе  только  девушки ...."

## elen-ka20

ОБЗОРНЫЙ ПО ЭТОЙ СТИЛИЗАЦИИ






 *"В ДЖАЗЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЕВУШКИ"*

Стилизованный сценарий  в стиле Америка 20 -х. Этот сценарий подойдёт как для проведения дня рождения,юбилея,так и для 8 марта ,Нового года ,  девичника и т.д. Предназначен для женской компании или для компании,где мужчин не очень много.

****************************************************************************************************

Весёлый,яркий,стильный....На само деле это моя палочка -выручалочка: если раньше ,когда я слышала : "у нас одни женщины",голова шла кругом от мысли :" чтоб им такого предложить"....то теперь я просто рада ,что будут только женщины.И всё потому что я сама получаю такое удовольствие от работы.что не замечаю как пролетает 6 часов банкета , а то и больше.

Ещё один плюс:тема понятна всем ,потому что  этой теме все возрасты покорны.
Вот фото примеры с банкета ,где собрались девочки,котором буквально вчера исполнилось 18  

[IMG]http://*********net/6322701.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6323725.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6320653.jpg[/IMG]

а вот девочки по моложе ,точнее красотки 

[IMG]http://*********net/6310413.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6308365.jpg[/IMG]

**************************************************************************************************************

_Вы получаете : _ 
-текстовой документ,с подробно прописанным застольем, игровой и конкурной программой.Всё выдержанно в стиле.
- музыкальное оформление,музыка для велком
-полиграфия для темы
-фото,видео как примеры игровой программы и иллюстрации сценария в целом 

_ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ:_ 

****************************************************************************************************

*Стоимость 3500 руб.*


1. *ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК*

Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести *через СБЕРБАНК ОНЛАЙН 24* https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ.

2.*МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ПЕРЕВОД* Колибри,Золотая Корона,Вестерн,Юнистрим по реквизитам .(подробности ЛС)

3. ТОЛЬКО *ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ: КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА* 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Леночка, я не вижу цены... Сколько стоит сценарий?

----------


## гармашева26

Лена, добрый день.Сколько стоит блок<В джазе только девушки>?

----------


## elen-ka20

Девочки,приношу извинения за рассеянность(что не написала стоимость сразу) и за не своевременный ответ (я в больнице) .
*гармашева26*, Галя,это не блок,это сценарий , рассчитанный  на полный банкетный день, подробно прописанный от начало до финала(подводки,застольные блоки,конкурсно-игровая программа для танцевальных отделений) ,музыка и т.д. и т.п.

Стоимость 4000 руб.
Первым 5 покупателям ,а точнее уже 4  бонусы в подарок .Почему 4,потому что один уже куплен и отзыв прилагаю 




> Здравствуйте, Елена! получила Ваш чудо-сценарий, весь вечер его изучала и разбирала. это просто здорово, что у нас появились теперь такие помощники, как Вы! думаю это будет бомба! еще заказала костюмы в Москву и надувные музыкальные инструменты... посмотрим, что получится... Огромное Вам спасибо за эту замечательную работу и подарок, тоже очень даже в тему мне скоро придется! Вы просто супер!!! супер!!! супер!!! уже положила глаз на "Обратно в СССР", наверно тоже что-то потрясающее! но....на него надо еще сначала заработать! поэтому я не прощаюсь, думаю, что мы еще не раз с Вами пообщаемся!

----------


## Irisska

Лена, здравствуйте. Хочу приобрести этот сценарий. Скажите куда деньги переводить и сколько)) Напишите, пожалуйста, в личку, или на lapteva_luda-82@mail.ru

----------

